

Stephen King, John Grisham, 900 other authors oppose Amazon's Hachette tactics - smacktoward
http://www.theverge.com/2014/7/25/5937247/nearly-900-authors-sign-letter-against-amazon-in-hachette-dispute

======
recalibrator
Having personally experienced nothing but excellent service from Amazon, I'm
inclined to think Bezos _does_ have the customers best interest at heart.

